# I have to re-home two of my five.



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

After putting a lot of thought into it, and pressure from my parents as well I have to re-home two of my five. Due to the fact that I am a full time college student and also work i is very hard spending one on one time with all five of my ratties. Out of my five the three that I am going to be adopting two out of would be V, Evy, or Lynn. Pastoolio and Toast are staying with me no matter what. 

I have the cage, the food, and the care and medical bills to put into all five of them, and they all get free range time after I get off of work. Even though I tried my heart out I simply do not have the one on one time that they all need. Pastoolio and Toast take up the bulk of my one on one time because of their recent need of medications, and their frequent visits to me during free range time. They are also the two that get into the most trouble. Lynn is very human interactive as well because of the time that I had to spend with her when she had her awful head tilt. So she naturally comes to visit during free range time as well. 

V and Evy have not gotten as much one on one time as they deserve (especially V). They are shy away from a lot of things and would require a lot more love and care then I have to give them. 

Originally I just had Pastoolio and Toast after Molly and Mimi passed away, but V and Evy were dropped off at my work place, and I found Lynn outside. They are also the youngest out of my mischief and have the least amount of vet bills. 

Evy is a bit shy, but she loves to cuddle when you get the chance to cuddle with her, and V and Lynn are both very hyper during free range time. I can take care of all five of my ratties, but I would much prefer to re-home two of them so that they can have the one on one attention that they need and deserve. I am located in Cape Coral, Florida, and I am willing to drive a small distance. 

I will post pictures as soon as I get some up to date ones.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the location?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm located in Cape Coral, Florida.


----------

